# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  القبور الشرعية والبدعية(بالصور)

## العطاب الحميري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
إن مما ابتليت به الأمة في هذه الأزمان تعظيم القبور وبناء المساجد عليها، وتعظيم المقبورين كتعظيم الله أو أشد...
ومما يؤسف له أيضا انتشار مثل تلك البدع على مرأى ومسمع ممن ينتسب للعلم وأهله دون نكير وزجر عن هذه الأمور المحدثات
فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
وسأوضح بإذن الله الكلام عن القبور الشرعية التي أمر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أن نتقيد بها والكلام عن القبور البدعية وذلك باعتبار القبر لا باعتبار زائره ، وسينصب الحديث حول الظاهر من القبر أي مما فوق الأرض.

ينقسم القبر بالإعتبار السابق إلى قسمين:
القسم الأول :القبر الشرعي
وهو المتقيد بالسنة النبوية
وهو القبر المرتفع عن الأرض شبرا ونحوه ، ورفعه كي يتميز فيصان ولا يهان ، مسنما أو مسطحا على خلاف بين أئمة المذاهب مع الاتفاق على جواز الأمرين وإنما الخلاف في الأولى -وإن كان الراجح التسنيم-، ولا بأس أن يوضع عليه حجر ونحوه تعليما للقبر حتى يدفن إليه من شاء من أهله. 
وإليك الأدلة بفهم علماء الأمة
(1)حديث جابر رضي الله عنه : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألحد له لحد ، ونصب اللبن نصبا ، ورفع قبره من الارض نحوا من شبر " . رواه ابن حبان في " صحيحه " والبيهقي وإسناده حسنه الألباني . 

(2) : حديث سفيان التمار قال : " رأيت قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسنما " . أخرجه البخاري 
(3)حديث المطلب ابن أبي وادعة رضي الله عنه قال : " لما مات عثمان بن مظعون أخرج بجنازته فدفن ، أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا أن يأتيه بحجر فلم يستطع حمله ، فقام إليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحسر عن ذراعية ، قال المطلب : قال الذي يخبرني عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : كأني أنظر إلى بياض ذراعي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين حسر عنهما ، ثم حملها فوضعها عند رأسه ، وقال : أتعلم بها قبر أخي ، وأدفن إليه من مات من أهلي " . أخرجه أبو داود وعنه البيهقي بسند حسن كما قال الحافظ ، والمطلب صحابي أسلم يوم الفتح ، أفاده الألباني

صورة لقبور شرعية-أقرب للسنة-





القسم الثاني: القبر البدعي
وهوما خالف القسم الأول بأن زيد عليه من غير ترابه، أو زين بأي نوع من أنواع الزينة أو كتب عليه أو بني عليه أو اتخذ عليه مسجد والأخيرتان من أشد أنواع البدع وأكثرها خطورة على دين المسلمين وطريق للشرك بالله تعالى.
فكل هذا من البدع المحدثة في الدين المستوجبة الإزالة.

وإليك الأدلة بفهم علماء الأمة
((**(1)ما أخرجه الإمام مسلم والترمذي وغيرهما عن أبي الهياج قال : قال لي علي بن أبي طالب :ألا ابعثك على ما بعثني عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا تدع تمثالا [ رواية : صورة ] [ في بيت ] إلا طمسته ، ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته ) . أخرجه مسلم ( 3/61 ) وأبو داود ( 2/70 ) والنسائي ( 51/28 ) والترمذي ( 2/153 - 154 ) حسنه ، والحاكم ( 1/369 ) والبيهقي ( 4/3 ) والطيالسي في ( رقم 155 ) وأحمد ( رقم 741 ، 1064 ) من طريق أبي وائل عنه ، والطبراني في ( المعجم الصغير ) ( ص 29 ) من طريق أبي إسحاق عنه . وله في مسند الطيالسي ( رقم96 ) وأحمد ( رقم657 ، 658 ، 683 ، 689 ) طريقان آخر ان عن علي رضي الله عنه2 
الرابع : عن ثمامة بن شفي قال : ( خرجنا مع فضالة بن عبيد إلى أرض الروم ، وكان عاملا لمعاوية على الدرب ، ( وفي رواية : غزونا أرض الروم ، وعلى ذلك الجيش فضالة بن عبيد الانصاري ) ، فأصيب ابن عم لنا [ بـ ] ( رودس ) 3فصلى عليه فضالة ، وقام على حفرته حتى واراه ، فلما سوينا عليه حفرته قال : أخفوا عنه ، ( وفي الرواية الاخرى : خففوا عنه ) 4 فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يأمرنا بتسوية القبور ) . أخرجه أحمد ( 6/18 ) بالروايتين وإسناده حسن ، وابن أبي شيبة ( 4/135 - 138 ) بالرواية الاخرى . 
ورواه مسلم ( 3/61 ) وأبو داود ( 2/70 ) والنسائي ( 1/285 ) والبيهقي ( 4/2 - 3 ) من طريق أخرى عن ثمامة نحوه أخصر منه ، وهو رواية لاحمد ( 6/21 ) ولفظها عنده : 
( سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : سووا قبوركم بالارض ) . 
وفي سنده ابن لهيعة وهو سئ الحفظ . 
وأما الحديث المشهور على الالسنة بلفظ : ( خير القبور الدوارس ) فلا أصل له في شئ من كتب السنة ، وهو بظاهره منكر ، لان القبر لا ينبغي أن يدرس ، بل ينبغي أن يظل ظاهرا مرفوعا عن الارض قدر شبر كما سبق ، ليعرف فيصان ولا يهان ، ويزار ولا يهجر . 
ثم إن الظاهر من حديث فضالة ( كان يأمرنا بتسوية القبور ) تسويتها بالارض بحيث لا ترفع إطلاقا ، وهذا الظاهر غير مراد قطعا ، بدليل أن السنة الرفع قدر شبر كما مرت الاشارة إليه سابقا ، ويؤيد هذا من الحديث نفسه قول فضالة ( خففوا ) أي التراب ، فلم يأمر بإزالة التراب عنه بالكلية ، وبهذا فسره العلماء انظر ( المرقاة ) ( 2/372 ) .**)))نقلا عن أحكام الجنائز للشيخ الألباني -بتصرف-
قال صاحب تحفة الأحوذي عند شرحه لهذا الحديث:
(قبرا مشرفا ) ‏ قال القاري : هو الذي بني عليه حتى ارتفع دون الذي أعلم عليه بالرمل والحصباء أو محسومة بالحجارة ليعرف ولا يوطأ ‏ 
(إلا سويته)
في الأزهار قال العلماء : يستحب أن يرفع القبر قدر شبر , ويكره فوق ذلك , ويستحب الهدم . ففي قدره خلاف . قيل إلى الأرض تغليظا وهذا أقرب إلى اللفظ , أي لفظ الحديث من التسوية . وقال ابن الهمام : هذا الحديث محمول على من كانوا يفعلونه من تعلية القبور بالبناء العالي وليس مرادنا ذلك بتسنيم القبر , بل بقدر ما يبدو من الأرض ويتميز عنها كذا في المرقاة . وقال الشوكاني في النيل : قوله ولا قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته . فيه أن السنة أن القبر لا يرفع رفعا كثيرا من غير فرق بين من كان فاضلا ومن كان غير فاضل . والظاهر أن رفع القبور زيادة على القدر المأذون فيه محرم . وقد صرح بذلك أصحاب أحمد وجماعة من أصحاب الشافعي ومالك . ومن رفع القبور الداخل تحت الحديث دخولا أوليا , القبب والمشاهد المعمورة على القبور , وأيضا هو من اتخاذ القبور مساجد , وقد لعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعل ذلك . وكم قد سرى عن تشييد أبنية القبور وتحسينها من مفاسد يبكي لها الإسلام . منها اعتقاد الجهلة لها كاعتقاد الكفار للأصنام , وعظم ذلك فظنوا أنها قادرة على جلب النفع ودفع الضر , فجعلوها مقصدا لطلب قضاء الحوائج , وملجأ لنجاح المطالب , وسألوا منها ما يسأله العباد من ربهم , وشدوا إليها الرحال , وتمسحوا بها واستغاثوا , وبالجملة أنهم لم يدعوا شيئا مما كانت الجاهلية تفعله بالأصنام إلا فعلوه . فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . ومع هذا المنكر الشنيع والكفر الفظيع لا نجد من يغضب لله ويغار حمية للدين الحنيف لا عالما ولا متعلما , ولا أميرا ولا وزيرا ولا ملكا , وقد توارد إلينا من الأخبار ما لا يشك معه أن كثيرا من هؤلاء القبوريين أو أكثرهم إذا توجهت عليه يمين من جهة خصمه , حلف بالله فاجرا , فإذا قيل له بعد ذلك : احلف بشيخك ومعتقدك الولي الفلاني , تلعثم وتلكأ وأبى واعترف بالحق . وهذا من أبين الأدلة الدالة على أن شركهم قد بلغ فوق شرك من قال : إنه تعالى ثاني اثنين أو ثالث ثلاثة . فيا علماء الدين , ويا ملوك المسلمين , أي رزء للإسلام أشد من الكفر , وأي بلاء لهذا الدين أضر عليه من عبادة غير الله , وأي مصيبة يصاب بها المسلمون تعدل هذه المصيبة , وأي منكر يجب إنكاره إن لم يكن إنكار هذا الشرك البين واجبا ؟ ‏ ‏لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيا ‏ ‏ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي))انتهى
قال راقم البحث: ما أروع كلام الشوكاني رحمه الله ، فقد شخص الوضع في عصره وبعد عصره...
وعباد القبور ينبزون كل من تكلم عن التوحيد بالوهابي....فهل كان الشوكاني وهابيا أيضا أم أن الشوكاني كان موحدا نابذا للشرك ووسائله.
‏((*(2) ما جاء عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : ( نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجصص القبر ، وأن يقعد عليه ، وأن يبى عليه ، [ أو يزاد عليه ] ، [ أو يكتب عليه ] ) . أخرجه مسلم ( 3/62 ) وأبو داود ( 2/71 ) والنسائي ( 1/284 - 285 ، 286 ) والترمذي ( 2/155 ) وصححه ، والحاكم ( 1/370 ) والبيهقي ( 4/4 ) وأحمد ( 3/295 ، 332 ، 339 ، 399 ) . والزيادتان لابي داود والنسائي ، وللبيهقي الاولى . 
والثانية عند الترمذي والحاكم وصحح إسنادها ووافقه الذهبي . وأعلها المنذري ( 4/341 ) وغيره بالانقطاع بين سليمان بن موسى وجابر . لكن هذا بالنظر لطريق أبي داود وغيره ، وإلا فقد أخرجها الحاكم من طريق ابن جريج عن أبي الزبير عن جابر . وهذا سند على شرط مسلم . وقد صرح ابن جريج عنده بسماعه من أبي الزبير وهذا من جابر ، فزال بذلك شبهة تدليسهما ، ومن هذا الوجه جاءت الاولى عند من ذكرنا ، وقال النووي ( 5/296 ) : ( وإسنادها صحيح ) . ثم استدل بها على أنه يستحب أن لا يزاد القبر على التراب الذي أخرج منه وقال : ( قال الشافعي : فإن زاد فلا بأس ، قال أصحابنا : معناه أنه ليس بمكروه ) . 
قلت : وهذا خلاف ظاهر النهي فإن الاصل فيه التحريم ، فالحق ما قاله ابن حزم في ( المحلى ) ( 5 / 33 ) : 
( ولا يحل أن يبنى القبر ، ولا أن يجصص ، ولا أن يزاد على ترابه شئ ويهدم كل ذلك ) . 
وهو ظاهر قول الامام أحمد ، فقال أبو داود في ( المسائل ) ( ص 158 ) : 
( سمع ت أحمد قال : لا يزاد على القبر من تراب غيره ، إلا أن يسوى بالارض فلا يعرف . فكأنه رخص إذ ذاك ) . 
لكن ذكر في ( الانصاف ) ( 2/548 ) عنه الكراهة فقط وقال الامام محمد في ( الاثار ) ( ص 45 ) : 
( أخبرنا أبو حنيفة عن حماد عن إبراهيم قال : كان يقال : ارفعوا القبر حتى يعرف أنه قبر فلا يوطأ . قال محمد : وبه نأخذ ، ولا نرى أن يزاد على ما خرج منه ، ونكره أن يجصص ، أو يطين ، أو يجعل عنده مسجدا أو علما ، أو يكتب عليه ، ويكره الاجر أن يبنى به ، أو يدخله القبر ، ولا نرى برش الماء عليه بأسا ، وهو قول أبي حنيفة ) . 
قلت : ويدل الحديث بمفهومه على جواز رفع القبر ، بقدر ما يساعد عليه التراب الخارج منه ، وذلك يكون نحو شبر ، فهو موافق للنص المتقدم في المسألة ( 107 ) 
وأما التجصيص فهو من ( الجص ) وهو الكلس . والمراد الطلي به قال في ( القاموس ) : 
( وجصص الاناء ملاه ، والبناء طلاه بالجص ) . 
ولعل النهي عن التجصيص من أجل أنه نوع زينة كما قال بعض المتقدمين . وعليه فما حكم تطيين القبر ؟ للعلماء فيه قولان : 
الاول : الكراهة ، نص عليه الامام محمد فيما نقلته آنفا عنه ، والكراهة عنده للتحريم إذا أطلقت . وبالكراهة قال أبو حفص من الحنابلة كما في ( الانصاف ) ( 2/549 ) 
والاخر : أنه لا بأس به . حكاه أبو داود ( 158 ) عن الامام أحمد . وجزم به في ( الانصاف ) . وحكاه الترمذي ( 2/155 ) عن الامام الشافعي ، قال النووي عقبه : ( ولم يتعرض جمهمور الاصحاب له ، فالصحيح أنه لاكراهة فيه كما نص عليه ، ولم يرد فيه نهي ) . 
قلت : ولعل الصواب التفصيل على نحو ما يأتي : إن كان المقصود من التطين المحافظة على القبر وبقائه مرفوعا قدر ما سمح به الشرع ، وأن لا تنسفة الرياح ولا تبعثره الامطار ، فهو جائز بدون شك لانه يحقق غاية مشروعة . ولعل هذا هو وجه من قال من الحنابلة أنه يستحب . وإن كان المقصود الزينة ونحوها مما لا فائدة فيه فلا يجوز لانه محدث . وأما الكتابة ، فظاهر الحديث تحريمها . وهو ظاهر كلام الامام محمد ، وصرح الشافعية والحنابلة بالكراهة فقط وقال النووي ( 5/298 ) : 
( قال أصحابنا : وسواء كان المكتوب على القبر في لوح عند رأسه كما جرت عادة بعض الناس ، أم في غيره ، فكله مكروه لعموم الحديث ) . 
واستثنى بعض العلماء كتابة اسم الميت لا على وجه الزخرفة ، بل للتعرف قياسا على وضع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحجر على قبر عثمان بن مظعون كما تقدم في المسألة المشار إليها آنفا ( ص 155 ) . قال الشوكاني : ( وهو من التخصيص بالقياس وقد قال به الجمهور ، لا أنه قياس في مقابلة النص كما قال في ( ضوء النهار ) ، ولكن الشأن في صحة هذا القياس ) . والذي أراه . والله أعلم . 
أن القول بصحة هذا القياس على اطلاقه بعيد ، والصواب تقييده بما إذا كان الحجر لا يحقق الغاية التي من أجلها وضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحجر ، ألا وهي التعرف عليه ، وذلك بسبب كثرة القبور مثلا وكثرة الاحجار المعرفة فحينئذ يجوز كتابة الاسم بقدر ما تتحقق به الغاية المذكورة . والله أعلم . وأما قول الحاكم عقب الحديث : ( ليس العمل عليه ، فإن أئمة المسلمين من الشرق إلى الغرب مكتوب على قبورهم وهو عمل أخذ به الخلف عن السلف ) . 
فقد رده الذهبي بقوله : ( ما قلت طائلا ، ولا نعلم صحابيا فعل ذلك ، وإنما هو شئ أحدثه بعض التابعين فمن بعدهم - ولم يبلغهم النهي ) .*))أحكام الجنائز للألباني 
قال صاحب تحفة الأحوذي عند شرحه لهذا الحديث:
‏(((قوله : ( نهى أن تجصص القبور ) ‏
‏بصيغة المجهول وفي رواية لمسلم : نهى عن تقصيص القبور بالقاف والصادين المهملتين وهو بمعنى التجصيص والقصة هي الجص ‏
‏( وأن يكتب عليها ) ‏
‏بالبناء للمفعول , قال أبو الطيب السندي في شرح الترمذي : يحتمل النهي عن الكتابة مطلقا , ككتاب اسم صاحب القبر وتاريخ وفاته أو كتابة شيء من القرآن وأسماء الله تعالى ونحو ذلك للتبرك , لاحتمال أن يوطأ أو يسقط على الأرض فيصير تحت الأرجل . قال الحاكم بعد تخريج هذا الحديث في المستدرك : الإسناد صحيح وليس العمل عليه , فإن أئمة المسلمين من الشرق والغرب يكتبون على قبورهم , وهو شيء أخذه الخلف عن السلف وتعقبه الذهبي في مختصره بأنه محدث ولم يبلغهم النهي انتهى , قال الشوكاني في النيل : فيه تحريم الكتابة على القبور , وظاهره عدم الفرق بين كتابة اسم الميت على القبر وغيرها , وقد استثنت الهادوية رسم الاسم فجوزوه , لا على وجه الزخرفة , قياسا على وضعه صلى الله عليه وسلم الحجر على قبر عثمان كما تقدم , وهو من التخصيص بالقياس وقد قال به الجمهور , لا أنه قياس في مقابلة النص كما قال في ضوء النهار ولكن الشأن في صحة هذا القياس انتهى ‏
‏( وأن يبنى عليها ) ‏
‏فيه دليل على تحريم البناء على القبر , وفصل الشافعي وأصحابه فقالوا : إن كان البناء في ملك الباني فمكروه , وإن كان في مقبرة مسبلة فحرام . قال الشوكاني ولا دليل على هذا التفصيل . وقد قال الشافعي : رأيت الأئمة بمكة يأمرون بهدم ما يبنى ويدل على الهدم حديث علي رضي الله عنه انتهى . ‏
‏قلت : الأمر كما قال الشوكاني وأراد بحديث علي رضي الله عنه حديثه الذي تقدم في باب تسوية القبر ‏
‏( وأن توطأ ) ‏
‏أي بالأرجل لما فيه من الاستخفاف قال في الأزهار : والوطء لحاجة كزيارة ودفن ميت لا يكره . قال القاري في المرقاة : وفي وطئه للزيارة محل بحث انتهى . وفي رواية مسلم : وأن يقعد عليه , قال الشوكاني فيه دليل على تحريم القعود على القبر وإليه ذهب الجمهور . وقال مالك في الموطأ : المراد بالقعود الحدث . وقال النووي : وهذا تأويل ضعيف أو باطل , والصواب أن المراد بالقعود الجلوس , ومما يوضحه الرواية الواردة بلفظ : لا تجلسوا على القبور))) انتهى . ‏
((*(3) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه الذي لم يقم منه :
"لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد " . 
قالت : فلولا ذاك أبرز قبره غير أنه خُشي أن يتخذ مسجداً 
أخرجه الشيخان 
(4) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
"قاتل الله اليهود اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد " أخرجه الشيخان .
(5) و(6)ـ عن عائشة وابن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حضرته الوفاة جعل يلقي على وجهه طرف خميصة له ، فإذا اغتم كشفها عن وجهه وهو يقول : " لعنة الله
على اليهود اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد . تقول عائشة يحذر مثل الذي صنعوا ".اخرجه الشيخان
قال الحافظ ابن حجر : "وكأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم علم أنه مرتحل من ذلك المرض ، فخاف أن يعظم قبره كما فعل من مضى ، فلعن اليهود والنصارى إشارة إلى ذم من يفعل فعلهم " . 
قلت-الألباني- : يعني من هذه الأمة ، وفي الحديث الآتي (8) التصريح بنهيهم عن ذلك ، فتنبه .
(7) عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : لما كان مرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تذاكر بعض نسائه كنيسة بأرض الحبشة يقال لها : مارية ـ وقد كانت أم سلمة وأم حبيبة قد أتتا أرض الحبشة ـ فذكرن من حسنها وتصاويرها قالت: [ فرفع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسه ] فقال :" أولئك إذا كان فيهم الرجل الصالح بنوا على قبره مسجداً ، ثم صوروا تلك الصور ، أولئك شرار الخلق عند الله [ يوم القيامة ] " أخرجه الشيخان
قال الحافظ ابن رجب في " فتح الباري " :
" هذا الحديث يدل على تحريم بناء المساجد على قبور الصالحين ، وتصوير صورهم فيها ،كما يفعله النصارى ، ولا ريب أن كل واحدج منهما محرم على انفراده ، فتصوير صور الآدميين يحرم ، وبناء القبور على المساجد بانفراده يحرم ، كما دلت عليه نصوص أخر ، يأتي ذكر بعضها ، قال ": والتصاوير التي في الكنيسة التي ذكرتها أم حبيبة وأم سلمة كانت على الحيطان ونحوها ، ولم يكن لها ظل ، فتصوير الصور على مثال صور الأنبياء والصالحين للتبرك بها ، والاستشفاع بها يحرم في دين الإسلام ، وهو من جنس عبادة الأوثان ، وهو الذي أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أهله شرار الخلق عند الله يوم القيامة ، وتصوير الصور للتأسي برؤيتها أو للتنزه بذلك ، والتلهي محرم ، وهو من الكبائر وفاعله من أشد الناس عذاباً يوم القيامة ، فإنه ظالم ممثل بأفعال الله التي لا يقدر على فعلها غيره ، وأنه تعالى ليس كمثله شئ لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله سبحانه وتعالى " .
ذكره في " الكواكب الدراري " ( مجلد 65/82/2) .
(8) عن جندب بن عبد الله البجلي أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يموت بخمس وهو يقول : 
" قد كان لي فيكم إخوة وأصدقاء ، وإني أبراء إلى الله أن يكون لي فيكم 
خليل ، وإن الله عز وجل قد اتخذني خليلاً كما تخذ إبراهيم خليلاً ، ولو كنت متخذا من أمتي خليلاً ، لاتخذت أبا بكر خليلاً ، ألا [ وإن ] من كان قبلكم [ كانوا ] يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد ، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد ، فإني أنهاكم عن ذلك " . أخرجه مسلم وأبو عوانة والسياق له وغيرهما.
وقد تبين من هذه الأحاديث السابقة خطر اتخاذ القبور مساجد ، وما على من فعل ذلك من الوعيد الشديد عند الله عز وجل ، فعلينا أن نفقه معنى الاتخاذ المذكور حتى نحذره ، فأقول : 
الذي يمكن أن يفهم من هذا الاتخاذ ، إنما هو ثلاث معان : 
الأول : الصلاة على القبور ، بمعنى السجود عليها . 
الثاني : السجود إليها واستقبالها بالصلاة والدعاء . 
الثالث : بناء المساجد عليها ، وقصد الصلاة فيها . 
وجملة القول : أن الاتخاذ المذكور في الأحاديث المتقدمة يشمل كل هذه المعاني الثلاثة ، فهو من جوامع كلمه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد قال بذلك الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله ، ففي كتابه " الأم " (1/ 246) ما نصه : 
" وأكره أن يبنى على القبر مسجد وأن يسوى ، أو يصلى عليه ، وهو غير مسوى ( يعني أنه ظاهر معروف ) أو يصلى إليه ، قال وإن صلى إليه أجزأه وقد أساء ، أخبرنا مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " قاتل الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد " . قال : وأكره هذا للسنة والآثار ، وأنه كره ـ والله تعالى أعلم ـ أن يعظم أحد من المسلمين ، يعني يتخذ قبره مسجداً ، ولم تؤمن في ذلك الفتنة والضلال على ما يأتي بعده " . 
فقد استدل بالحديث على المعاني الثلاثة التي ذكرها في سياق كلامه ، فهو دليل واضح على أنه يفهم الحديث على عمومه ، وكذلك صنع المحقق الشيخ على القارئ نقلاً عن بعض أئمة الحنفية فقال في " مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح " (1/45) :
*))نقلا عن تحذير الساجد للشيخ الألباني- بتصرف- 

وإليك صور القبور البدعية التي ليست على هدي النبوة وسترى مظهرا من مظاهر التنديد يندى له الجبين....































كتب ينصح بمراجعتها:
عمارة القبور،للمعلمي
تحذير الساجد،للألباني ،وهو من أروع الكتب في هذا الباب
أحاكم الجنائز،للألبان  ي

----------


## ناجية أحمد

نسأل الله السلامة
اللهم احينا وأمتنا على السنة

----------


## العطاب الحميري

> نسأل الله السلامة
> اللهم احينا وأمتنا على السنة


اللهم آمين

----------


## أبوالعمار

نعوذ بالله من الخذلان 
بارك الله فيك شيخنا الحبيب
العطاب الحميري 
على هذا الطرح المتوازي

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم
اخي اول صورة بدعية من هو هذا الميت
وسؤال هل صحيح ان في صورة هو شعيب عليه السلام

----------


## العطاب الحميري

> السلام عليكم
> اخي اول صورة بدعية من هو هذا الميت
> وسؤال هل صحيح ان في صورة هو شعيب عليه السلام


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
أولا: لا يهم من هو الميت بارك الله فيكم...
وقد رأيت في بعض المنتديات أنهم ينسبون الصورة التي سألت عنها إلى أنها قبر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام؟؟؟
وهذا محض كذب وافتراء وبهتان ، وأنا قد زرت المسجد النبوي ما لا أحصيه-ولله الحمد والمنة- وأعرف القبر النبوي...المهم أن الصورة ليست لقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم...ومن قال هذا فهو إما جاهل لا يعرف القبر الشريف أو كاذب مروج للشركيات والخرافات...
ثانيا: قرر أهل العلم أن ليس قبر أحد من الأنبياء يعرف على جهة القطع إلا قبرنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم...
فالقبر الشريف هو الوحيد الذي نجزم بأن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مدفون فيه وأما غيره من الأنبياء-عليهم الصلاة والسلام- فعلى جهة الظن...
والعلم عند الله سبحانه وتعالى...

----------


## طارق بن مبارك

للأسف الشديد كثير من الاعتقادات الشركية المتفشية في بعض المجتمعات الاسلامية وما ذكرت أخي الكريم هو غيض من فيض وإلا فهناك ما يندى له الجبين خزيا ويصل لدرجة الكفر البواح والذي يعتقد صاحبه أنه على الخير وهو على الضلال المبين
اللهم قنا السيئات واهدنا واغفر للجميع

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

آآآه اتمنى ان أره قبر نبي محمد صلى الله وعليه وسلم ممكن تصف لنا يا أخي
بأبي وأمي يا رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم

----------


## سامر الجبوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

 جـزاكـم اللـه خيـرا ً أخـي العطـاب الحميـري 
 بارك الله جهودكم 
 نعم  ،مما يدمي القلب أن نرى من أمة لا إله إلا الله  من يصرف للقبور جزءا ً من العبادة و إن كان يبرر أنه يعبد الله ولكنه يتقرب إليه بكرامة أو شفاعة  الصالح المقبور و ليس القبر   وووو،،،  و كلها إدعاءات ، لكن الحقيقة هي أنهم يجعلون لله عز و جل شركاء  مهما حاولوا ذر الرماد في العيون و الإدعاء الباطل ،شانهم شأن الذين اتخذوا  ود و سواع و اللات وسطاء  يقربونهم إلى الله ،و العياذ بالله .
 و من البلاد التي ينتشر فيها هذا الشرك (و إن كان يسمى بأسماء واهية  و مضللة ) ،  بـلاد الشـام ، هناك أصبحت القبور معابد ، و الأضرحة مقاصد لطلب الرزق و الصحة و التوفيق ،طبعا ً كل ذلك يطلب من صاحب القبر ،،  ويقولون لك  نحن نطلب من الله عن طريق صاحب القبر  ! و الفاجعة أن هذه الضلالات تنتشر بين طلاب العلم الشرعي في الشام  إلا من رحم الله  ،   وكيف لا و الكثير من أساتذتهم و مشايخهم من القبورية 
و   لاحـول و لا قـوة إلا باللـه 
  شاهد هذا الموضوع على  منتدى الشريعة جامعة دمشق :
http://shariaa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11895

----------


## العطاب الحميري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
أخي الاستاذ القزلان
اسأل الله أن يوفقك لزيارة مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم....
أخي الاستاذ سامر الجبوري...
وفقك الله وجعلك هاديا مهديا...
وهذا من عجائب الأمور ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله...
تعظيم القبور والأضرحة الشركية من دون الله...
والعجيب أن فيمن ذكر له ضريح-في الرابط الذي تفضلت بإيراده- ممن لا يشك مسلم في كفره كابن عربي الهالك الزنديق...
حتى أن الحافظ الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني الشافعي باهَلَ أحدَ الناس في كفره؟؟؟
فما مرَّ العام إلا وقد قصم ذلك المباهل للإمام...
إلى الله المشتكى...
ألم يقرأوا قول الله تعالى:(وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الأَرْضِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ ) يونس

(وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ رِزْقًا مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ شَيْئًا وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ) النحل

(وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَـزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَا لَيْسَ لَهُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ ) الحج

(وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَلا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَكَانَ الْكَافِرُ عَلَى رَبِّهِ ظَهِيرًا ) الفرقان


الله الله بالتوحيد ونبذ الشرك والوثنية وأطياف التنديد...
وعليك بالكتاب التالي:

----------


## العطاب الحميري

وفقك الله يا استاذ طارق بن مبارك

----------


## العطاب الحميري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: يرفع

----------


## العطاب الحميري

أول منازل الآخرة...رحماك يا رب

----------

